# Way of eating lifestyles



## Lowcarbjc

Not a masonic topic at all.

As my profile name indicates, I'm following a low carb (LCHF) way of eating. Interested to know (without starting some debate of which is best or a fad etc lol), if there are other people on here also following some specific way of eating or diet plan and your personal experience with it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782

I did paleo for a while. I felt great, but it was soooo hard to keep it up! I like to eat out and it's near impossible on that diet. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## otherstar

I'm diabetic, so a low carb diet is all I can eat now. I feel better when I avoid carbs, so I do


----------



## dfreybur

I am inconsistent about low carbing.  I started Atkins in 1999 and it cured me of indigestion, migraines, you name it.  I am no longer consistent about staying low carb so I've gained the loss back but I stay careful enough that the only time I get indigestion is when I chose to do it on purpose.  Not getting migraines was a claim I read in the book and didn't believe but here I am 14 years later and I've had one since in a month of ridiculous work pressure and abysmal eating.


----------



## jvarnell

I believe that there is no bad food but food needs to be eaten in moderation. I think the food pyramid should be a cylinder.  If you eat to much of anything and not a balance there are consequences to your actions .  Fat, Diabetes, Cancer and others.  if you stop eating something it is just as bad because you don't get the nutrition your body needs.


----------



## widows son

Bro Varnell what is you take on foods that would fall under the category of junk food then? Every doctor, or "nutritionist" will tell you these foods are not good for you at all. As a Chef I've made many deserts and breads from scratch, and the amount of gluten, sugar and cholesterol that go in these is mind boggling. Even though, when you make these foods, you make enough for 12 or 24, but if you do the math and break it down its still quite unhealthy. Most of the time the amount of sugar, eggs, flour and other ingredients are use to get a desired texture, not just flavor. For example, beating egg whites with A LOT of sugar gets you a meringue that is very stiff, and wouldn't be if that amount of sugar wasn't in it. Also, most deserts that are homemade have a lot less preservatives and artificial ingredients in them. Store bought sweets and other products that would be deemed junk food, have the preservatives and artificial ingredients in them. And we know that preservatives and artificial ingredients can lead to health problems, including degenerative diseases. In the end though, everyone will still eat what they want, but how true is the statement, "you are what you eat?"


----------



## jvarnell

widows son said:


> Bro Varnell what is you take on foods that would fall under the category of junk food then? Every doctor, or "nutritionist" will tell you these foods are not good for you at all. As a Chef I've made many deserts and breads from scratch, and the amount of gluten, sugar and cholesterol that go in these is mind boggling. Even though, when you make these foods, you make enough for 12 or 24, but if you do the math and break it down its still quite unhealthy. Most of the time the amount of sugar, eggs, flour and other ingredients are use to get a desired texture, not just flavor. For example, beating egg whites with A LOT of sugar gets you a meringue that is very stiff, and wouldn't be if that amount of sugar wasn't in it. Also, most deserts that are homemade have a lot less preservatives and artificial ingredients in them. Store bought sweets and other products that would be deemed junk food, have the preservatives and artificial ingredients in them. And we know that preservatives and artificial ingredients can lead to health problems, including degenerative diseases. In the end though, everyone will still eat what they want, but how true is the statement, "you are what you eat?"



What is junk food it is food that is labeled that because of an opinion. 

Cholesterol:  Your body makes it from the carbs if there is not enough in your intake.  It is needed for your brain functions and your body only processes about 10% of your Cholesterol.  Look at research from the Mayo Clinic and Johns Hopkins.

Sugar:  Your body processes it in the volume you take in as if you are eating fruit.  The only problem with refined sugar is to much intake.  It is natural it is from a plant but just concentrated.

Gluten: Gluten is a protein that is in a lot of things for some reason the type from wheat gluten but not the gluten of other grains.  This was found when the research was done on celiac disease.  

If someone cooks some beef at home and uses bread they made, tomatoes, onions and lettuce it is said to good an natural but if the same hamburger is made at Wendy's it is bad.  This is because the so-called progressives  don't like capitalism and you to think for your self's.

Look at the history and research why Dr. Kellogg made all grain cereal and thought it was best to be a vegetarian.  He was a seventh-day Adventist  that saw people that did not eat meat and ate grain were dossal and did not want sex as much.  Sex was bad to them and grains have the most estrogen of any of our foods.  He wrote that the way to peace for the US was to make everyone think his diet was best for us.

If you break it down nothing is bad for us in moderation unless it is a true toxin and then it is only the amount. You can believe this or not but if you think about it and read I believe you will come to the same conclusions.  All the nutritionist work is not bad but look at what they used for the inputs for the testing and studies they have done.  I think they are about 80% accurate.  They always look at the outcome and only treat the symptoms and not look for the cause.


----------



## robert leachman

Grease, Salt, Caffeine, and Sugar are the four basic food groups!

I usually feel better when my wife is cooking low carb.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BryanMaloney

I adhere to an extreme and freaky diet that would never be approved of by modern American society. It is under the arcane and occult name of "sensible eating". No "principle" or "path" or "way", just not too much of a variety of things. The standard American diet is a mess, I'll agree, but the answer to this diet of utter excess and dysbalance (it's not "out of balance", it has a bad balance) is not an extreme in any "opposite" direction. Why does "low carb" look like it works? Because the standard diet has a severe excess of refined carbohydrates (both sugars and starch) and a severe shortage of the various "buffer" components in plant foods (aka everything that isn't sugars and starch). Bread isn't the demon, it's eating a half loaf of white bread at a sitting (or an equivalent in potato chips, white rice, etc.) The whole "paleo" schtick is just another excess reactionary diet.

Yes, some food could be legitimately called "junk food", just like sitcoms could be called "junk TV" (eclairs or potato chips are never actually healthy, no matter how nicely made, merely somewhat less unhealthy), so DON'T LET IT BE A BIG PART OF YOUR DIET! Puritanism is vile, including dietary puritanism.

Unless someone is only willing to watch documentaries and read "uplifting" or "enlightening" books, only indulge in "edifying" conversation (no jokes), etc., why be puritanical and fanatic about food?

Finally, regarding the Wendy's hamburger: It IS different from the one I make at home. It obviously has more grease/fat and a lot more salt. I can taste the salt difference and see, feel, and taste the grease difference. I still eat Wendy's hamburgers, just not that often.


----------



## otherstar

jvarnell said:


> If someone cooks some beef at home and uses bread they made, tomatoes, onions and lettuce it is said to good an natural but if the same hamburger is made at Wendy's it is bad.  This is because the so-called progressives  don't like capitalism and you to think for your self's.



[video=youtube;pfdg4ymCiT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfdg4ymCiT8[/video]

I know this isn't a Wendy's hamburger, but can you sit there and seriously tell me that a hamburger that is this well preserved (because it is LOADED with preservatives and artificial ingredients) is good for you when it's fresh???


----------



## dfreybur

jvarnell said:


> I believe that there is no bad food but food needs to be eaten in moderation.



The idea that there are no bad foods is incorrect and very harmful to the growing population of obese people.  There are types of food that are only eaten by humans for economic or historical reasons that are not beneficial to us.

Dairy is harmful to many humans.  Lactose tolerance has only been breed into under half of the total world population so far.  Yogurt, cheese and other processed dairy foods convert lactose to lactic acid to get around this digestion problem.  Allergies and intolerances remain common in the population.  Each mammal species is evolved (call it designed if you like) to have its own type of milk and only until weaning.  Humans eat the milk of other species and after weaning and there are allergies and intolerances as a result.  Some children need special formulas when not breast fed.  The fact that indigestion pills are the most common prescription shows that most of the population ignore the fact that indigestion is caused by food that should not have been eaten so they take pills instead.

Grain more than a few servings *per year* was never a part of the human diet until the neolithic revolution.  Have you ever noticed the problem with studies that claim that whole grains are beneficial?  Those studies compare whole grains against junk refined grains not whole grains against veggies.  That means their conclusions are invalid.  So what that oatmeal is not as harmful as captain crunch?  When humans started eating a lot of grain our teeth started rotting.  For any food that should be limited to a few servings per year to not give ill effects it makes no sense to call it other than harmful.  And that ignores the 1% of the population who have Crones or Celiac and the about 10% who have milder intolerances and often have no idea the grain is the cause of their chronic indigestion.

Unless you climbed the tree and suffered the bee stings the idea that sugar is not harmful makes no sense.  Refined sugar and refined flour triggered the obesity epidemic when combined with the irrational push for hunger triggering low fat.

Soy and other legumes.  There are far more intolerance issues than most realize.  And yet since I've most to Texas the beans have batted 1000.  Even the worse beans I've had in Texas would be the best in the county in many other geographies.  Tasting good does *not* equal healthy.

My list hasn't even made it to fake food in a box or sealed plastic yet ...


----------



## widows son

These are all great answers. I enjoy seeing the different view points. But what about GMO foods and hormone injected meats? Even if you are making it yourself, the genetics of the organisms have been altered. Would they be good for you?


----------



## BryanMaloney

otherstar said:


> [video=youtube;pfdg4ymCiT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfdg4ymCiT8[/video]
> 
> I know this isn't a Wendy's hamburger, but can you sit there and seriously tell me that a hamburger that is this well preserved (because it is LOADED with preservatives and artificial ingredients) is good for you when it's fresh???



Please show the specific chemical analyses the demonstrate that hamburger being "LOADED with preservatives and artificial ingredients" instead of merely very salty and allowed to DRY OUT. People in this day and age are remarkably gullible and ignorant. They have forgotten, as a mob, that a great way to preserve food is to 1) salt it, 2) dry it.

If bread is not kept moist, IT WILL NOT MOLD! Even the most 100% "natural" of bread WILL NOT MOLD if it is allowed to dry out.
If meat is salty, initially sterilized (brief hint: COOKING CAN STERILIZE THINGS), and then allowed to dry out, IT WILL NOT ROT!

This used to be quite well known, but now people run around like freshly-decapitated chickens, making up all kinds of silly nonsense, instead of referring to already well-established knowledge.


http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...f-the-12-year-old-burger-testing-results.html


----------



## Lowcarbjc

Some real cool answers, great to see people are questioning 'conventional wisdom' thank you all.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Tx4ever

While playing football in the 80's we were given salt tabs by the dozen, Now bad, Coffee good, now bad ,now good again, Wine Bad, now good, I don't know what to believe anymore, and really don't trust most diet studies. I just try and eat smaller amounts because I know I will never be able to substain a diet of food I don't really like to eat.


----------



## Lowcarbjc

I believe one should find a way of eating that you like, read the book, do it exactly as the author says and then stick with it for the rest of your life. That's one thing I like about LCHF it can be done by all tastes and likes, even vegans / vegetarians can follow it, although the media makes it out to be a egg and bacon lifestyle, which it most definitely is not. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jamestprice

I eat sandwiches and subway. I work 10 to 12 and can't afford and don't want to eat fastfood everyday. And when I'm lucky enough to get off work before 8pm I will run around a fitness trail near my appartments. It is 2.2 miles I was 255 pounds and a month later I am 240 I feel great and running is now enjoyable insted of hard

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

widows son said:


> These are all great answers. I enjoy seeing the different view points. But what about GMO foods and hormone injected meats? Even if you are making it yourself, the genetics of the organisms have been altered. Would they be good for you?



It's easy to have a knee jerk reaction that engineered is bad, but that's like saying bridges are bad because they are engineered so we should all swim across rivers.  I have already posted about allergies from foreign proteins - Genetic engineering in its current form inserts DNA into the plant so they make different proteins.  Thus to me the question becomes what proteins?  If they are proteins from plants and animals I already eat then they aren't foreign and I see the objections as uninformed.  But plants are being made to create more chemicals than just proteins from other plants and animals I already eat and that does bring up allergy and intolerance potential.


----------



## jvarnell

robert leachman said:


> Grease, Salt, Caffeine, and Sugar are the four basic food groups!
> 
> I usually feel better when my wife is cooking low carb.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Me too.


----------



## jvarnell

BryanMaloney said:


> Please show the specific chemical analyses the demonstrate that hamburger being "LOADED with preservatives and artificial ingredients" instead of merely very salty and allowed to DRY OUT. People in this day and age are remarkably gullible and ignorant. They have forgotten, as a mob, that a great way to preserve food is to 1) salt it, 2) dry it.
> 
> If bread is not kept moist, IT WILL NOT MOLD! Even the most 100% "natural" of bread WILL NOT MOLD if it is allowed to dry out.
> If meat is salty, initially sterilized (brief hint: COOKING CAN STERILIZE THINGS), and then allowed to dry out, IT WILL NOT ROT!
> 
> This used to be quite well known, but now people run around like freshly-decapitated chickens, making up all kinds of silly nonsense, instead of referring to already well-established knowledge.
> 
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...f-the-12-year-old-burger-testing-results.html


You have said just what I would have.  This just show how propaganda works.


----------



## alflemming

I eat what I want when I want. Just very controlled portions. I've actually lost weight doing so and I don't over eat at all. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## otherstar

BryanMaloney said:


> Please show the specific chemical analyses the demonstrate that hamburger being "LOADED with preservatives and artificial ingredients" instead of merely very salty and allowed to DRY OUT. People in this day and age are remarkably gullible and ignorant. They have forgotten, as a mob, that a great way to preserve food is to 1) salt it, 2) dry it.
> 
> If bread is not kept moist, IT WILL NOT MOLD! Even the most 100% "natural" of bread WILL NOT MOLD if it is allowed to dry out.
> If meat is salty, initially sterilized (brief hint: COOKING CAN STERILIZE THINGS), and then allowed to dry out, IT WILL NOT ROT!
> 
> This used to be quite well known, but now people run around like freshly-decapitated chickens, making up all kinds of silly nonsense, instead of referring to already well-established knowledge.
> 
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...f-the-12-year-old-burger-testing-results.html




Thank you for aiding a brother in his efforts at reformation. (I also appreciate your efforts of spreading that cement of brotherly love and affection, that cement which unites the building into one common mass.)


----------



## BryanMaloney

dfreybur said:


> It's easy to have a knee jerk reaction that engineered is bad, but that's like saying bridges are bad because they are engineered so we should all swim across rivers.  I have already posted about allergies from foreign proteins - Genetic engineering in its current form inserts DNA into the plant so they make different proteins.  Thus to me the question becomes what proteins?  If they are proteins from plants and animals I already eat then they aren't foreign and I see the objections as uninformed.  But plants are being made to create more chemicals than just proteins from other plants and animals I already eat and that does bring up allergy and intolerance potential.



As far as we know, the greatest "allergy and intolerance potential" is likely to be from proteins originating in plants and animals that we already eat. My wife is so severely allergic to coconut products that she cannot use anything sold as "shampoo" that we can locate in a local store (cocamide is in 100% of shampoos made by P&G, Unilever, and the other big shampoo makers). Instead, she uses a non-foaming concoction that costs a good deal more. If she sits too close to someone who makes heavy use of a "coconut"-scented lotion, she runs a risk of a respiratory reaction--most coconut scents are "100% natural". Coconut is not some alien oogaboogaboojum that has been "artificially" inserted by via genetic engineering. It's 100% natural. It could kill her due to allergy.

The problem is not that "alien" origin proteins are more likely to cause allergy, the problem is that their allergenic properties are not known. Saying that the risk is higher than "normal" plants is as imprudent as saying there is no risk at all. That it's unknown is not insurmountable--but it requires due diligence and testing (on whom?--ON UNDERGRADUATES :16. Due diligence can be expensive, so bean-counters and fatcats oppose it. Of course, no test is perfectly comprehensible, but to ban any product or type of product on this basis requires that we immediately ban everything that exists, since none of it has been comprehensively tested on every single person that lives or might live at some day in the future.

I've yet to come across reports in the professional scientific literature of GMO-specific allergic reactions in the general population. I consider the following to be far more credible risks for GMO in agriculture:

1. Promotes even more reliance on pesticides such as Roundup (cf "Roundup-Ready" GMO plants), which wreaks long-term havok on soil.
2. Renders farmers even more dependent upon the agrijuggernaut corporations, eventually, they could not only have to pay for seed and sign a contract to never save seed but pay a commission on their yields--I could see a corporate mouthpiece arguing for this and a "pro-business" court buying it.
3. Short-term yield improvement lead to an even more homogeneous agricultural genetic monoculture. The greatest strength of engineering is its greatest weakness. The more purpose-built something is, the less likely it will be to handle something that is not part of its purpose. Thus, a plant engineered for the Great Plains would probably do horribly in Africa, but that won't stop Pioneer from pushing it as their sole seed alternative to sell to farmers in Africa. The fragility of conventionally-bred crops is already known to botanist, which is why they're scrambling to find as much as they can of the wild stocks from which all our crops came and preserve them. However, they are having to do this with the crumbs, since the big money is in engineering crops by the latest methods.
4. The above situations, plus varying levels of entrenched irrational superstitious fear/hatred of engineered crops/livestock will end up fueling greater food instability in the long run. Hungry people will shoot to get food. People with food will shoot back.


Note that all of these issues are not inherently due to genetic modification. They are all pre-extant social issues that genetic modification simply exposes more fully.

Guns might not kill people, but they make it a darn sight easier for people to kill people. However, removing guns won't remove murder or violent crime.


----------



## Michael Hatley

I've tried a lot of different things over the years.  Low carbs + exercise for 6 months took off 40 pounds.  Being a vegetarian for a year put on 40 pounds.   Low carbs + exercise for another 6 months took back off the 40 pounds.

The whole foods thing seems like a bit of a gimmick to me, but hey.  I went vegetarian for a year so its not like I'm not into gimmicks.

At least I haven't gotten into juicing yet - that seems to be a running fad now if my FB feed is any indication.  That and "raw" diets.  

I've come around to figuring good old fashioned exercise is the best dietary supplement on Earth.


----------



## jwhoff

Tx4ever said:


> While playing football in the 80's we were given salt tabs by the dozen, Now bad, Coffee good, now bad ,now good again, Wine Bad, now good, I don't know what to believe anymore, and really don't trust most diet studies. I just try and eat smaller amounts because I know I will never be able to substain a diet of food I don't really like to eat.



Yes.  Of course, all "pre" crack-back blocking,  concussion, nanzy-panzy f(ou)-ball craze of today.

When will they knight soccer as a legitimate "contact sport" with winners in every game?  

No "nills", no "friendlies." "Yellow cards?"

 I want zeros, winners and losers!

We need, nay, MUST HAVE, a legitimate national sport upon which to act most uncivilized!

What say yea brethren?


:beer:


----------



## NamasteNeko

Vegan, gluten free, and Ayurveda.

Also done low Carb (specifically for Candidate reduction).

Ayurveda is Sanskrit for "science of life." The idea is to eat based on your body type and prevent disease from beginning instead of treating it after it begins.

"Early to bed, early to rise helps make a man healthy, wealthy, and wise."


----------



## BryanMaloney

jwhoff said:


> Yes.  Of course, all "pre" crack-back blocking,  concussion, nanzy-panzy f(ou)-ball craze of today.
> 
> When will they knight soccer as a legitimate "contact sport" with winners in every game?
> 
> No "nills", no "friendlies." "Yellow cards?"




Have you actually even SEEN a proper "soccer" match? That nonsense that's promulgated to the children in the USA is as much "soccer" (actually "football" or "world football") as a game of "flag football" with penalties for even accidental body contact (I've seen it done) is actual American football.




> I want zeros, winners and losers!



"Soccer" has that. "Soccer" even has the guts to have TIES, which so many in our country don't seem to be able to grasp. Sometimes, on a given day, two teams really might be even. The manful solution would be for them to admit to it, shake hands, and fight another day. Little boys, on the other hand, pile on overtime after overtime, until somebody gets the "King of the Playground" crown. (I hate overtime. If a team can't pull out a victory in regulation time, then a tie is the best they deserve, no endless Mulligans until a pseudo-winner is finally declared in "overtime". Overtime weakens the game.)


----------



## BryanMaloney

NamasteNeko said:


> Vegan, gluten free, and Ayurveda.
> 
> Also done low Carb (specifically for Candidate reduction).
> 
> Ayurveda is Sanskrit for "science of life." The idea is to eat based on your body type and prevent disease from beginning instead of treating it after it begins.



To elaborate, one doesn't do it all by oneself based on a book or Youtube video, either. It's done in consultation with an Aryuvedic physician, who does more than put someone into a rigidly-defined body type that allows no overlap. There are also adjustments. Likewise, it is turning out that the traditional Indian diets (there are several cuisines from the subcontinent) happens to be remarkably rich in spices with some very interesting properties, such as turmeric. Now, Aryuveda is not a cure-all, and it does fail in some instances, but it's also not a simplistic, single-principle system. Smart Aryuveda practitioners are happy to incorporate modern scientific discoveries.

However, that being said, it was developed for a specific genetic mix, climate, and food culture. Proper application outside those parameters would probably require re-calibration for any differences, which could be quite significant. Aryuveda was developed over centuries, so a "re-calibration" done in a few months or even a couple of years is unlikely to be a good fit for someone whose ancestry is Irish-German, grew up in Indiana, and lives in Texas.


----------



## jvarnell

Michael Hatley said:


> I've tried a lot of different things over the years. Low carbs + exercise for 6 months took off 40 pounds. Being a vegetarian for a year put on 40 pounds. Low carbs + exercise for another 6 months took back off the 40 pounds.
> 
> The whole foods thing seems like a bit of a gimmick to me, but hey. I went vegetarian for a year so its not like I'm not into gimmicks.
> 
> At least I haven't gotten into juicing yet - that seems to be a running fad now if my FB feed is any indication. That and "raw" diets.
> 
> I've come around to figuring good old fashioned exercise is the best dietary supplement on Earth.



This is exactly why I say that the Pyramid needs to be a cylinder the carbs are the base of the pyramid which you need to eat.  Our bodies need all the foods including fats.  If the pancreas receives a signal that there are a lot of carbs it tells the liver to make...Cholesterol yes Cheloristal.   Cholesterol is made when your pancreas is told that you have an overabundance of carbs in your body because your body knows it is not getting enough fat intake.


----------



## Lowcarbjc

jvarnell I totally agree with you. Cholesterol formation starts with dietary sugar, not fat.  Here are a few of my personal reasons why I do not trust the mainstream health authorities on nutrition.

http://authoritynutrition.com/6-reasons-i-do-not-trust-mainstream-health-authorities/


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell

Lowcarbjc said:


> jvarnell I totally agree with you. Cholesterol formation starts with dietary sugar, not fat. Here are a few of my personal reasons why I do not trust the mainstream health authorities on nutrition.
> 
> http://authoritynutrition.com/6-reasons-i-do-not-trust-mainstream-health-authorities/
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Ya it not the fat that fries the fries but the potatoes in the fries.  But that doesn't help the guys that want us to be a bunch of P*&^%^% that don't want us to fight them.


----------



## kaveman

I juice fruit and veggies into different combinations I find you tube useful for new ideas but I didn't stop eating my normal variety of meat, dairy and different forms of bread I just added the fruit and veggies into something I could eat or rather drink since some of the veggies I juice I would never eat in there natural form I found there are many people out there sharing many ideas for new recipies


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BryanMaloney

Lowcarbjc said:


> jvarnell I totally agree with you. Cholesterol formation starts with dietary sugar, not fat.



Cholesterol formation starts with pyruvate, which is a ketone, not a sugar. Ketones are generally obtained through protein sources. It is also well-documented that, while fat is not a molecular precursor to proteins, the amount and types of dietary fats will alter amounts synthesized, amounts stored, and types of cholesterol in the body. Saturated fat intake maps strongly onto high LDL and low HDL. That LDL/HDL mix goes along with cardiovascular disease, diabetes, Alzheimers and other dementias, etc.

No amount of blustering is ever going to make it healthy to chow down on enormous amounts of fried foods. If your intake exceeds your exertion, you will get and remain fat, and no amount of faddish juggling will make a difference. Nobody with a lick of sense is going to believe you should eat as much lard/shortening/oil per day as you should eat of protein.

Want to know what "diet" I get to and maintain the best weight with? It works every single time, without fail. I'll tell you the secret.

It's the Bust My Ass diet. Whether it be from a job stocking groceries or daily martial arts training, it's the only thing that has ever worked for me. No amount of accounting tricks has worked.  These various fad diets that promise you can "eat what you like" if you just use their magic formula always invariably get forgotten, because they always end up failing.

Want to maintain health? Don't stuff yourself. Lay of the sugar, lay off the fat, lay off the excess anything at all. Exercise. Don't eat like a badly-supvervised toddler and spend all day in front of a screen (i.e., don't be like my mother-in-law).


However, when the rubber meets the road, the REAL reason the french fries are killing you is not the fat, not the carbs, and not the big yellow "M" on the side of the box. The real reason is the amount and frequency with which they're eaten (displacing better foot sources) and the sitting on the butt that goes along with the "French Fry Lifestyle".

As an experiment, I once decided to eat nothing I had not made myself totally from scratch and the least-refined ingredients that could do the job, and "from scratch" meant "mixing by hand", "cutting by hand", etc. I got to a healthier weight and maintained it. I did eat potato chips. But I didn't feel like it so much when I had to get out the knife, slice potatoes very thin, fry them myself.  Alas, my beloved wife and the rest of my current family would rather have their nails ripped out than eat an "unrefined" food product, but one takes the good with the bad.

Fat, sugar, and salt are three cheap ways to make food taste good. So pre-packaged foods use a lot of these, and the "free" or "low" versions usually just load up on one or both of the other two.

Look at yourself in the mirror, with your shirt off, and be honest. Do you really have that "beach body"? If you've been sticking to one "diet" and lifestyle for a few months, at least, and don't have that "beach body", then your "diet" and lifestyle aren't nearly as healthy as you think they are, and no amount of propaganda from any source is going to change that.


----------



## BryanMaloney

kaveman said:


> I juice fruit and veggies into different combinations I find you tube useful for new ideas but I didn't stop eating my normal variety of meat, dairy and different forms of bread I just added the fruit and veggies into something I could eat or rather drink since some of the veggies I juice I would never eat in there natural form I found there are many people out there sharing many ideas for new recipies



It should be noted that "juicing" is overrated and has its own problems. We evolved (or were created) to eat foods, not just suck out juices. Too much juice consumption and you run back into the "very high carb" diet problem. The sugars in juices are still sugars. Glucose is glucose, be it from a bag or a bottle of juice. Fructose is fructose. Sucrose is sucrose.


----------



## BryanMaloney

jvarnell said:


> Ya it not the fat that fries the fries but the potatoes in the fries.  But that doesn't help the guys that want us to be a bunch of P*&^%^% that don't want us to fight them.




Fight them? Fight whom? Nobody has ever held a gun to my head and dictated what I could or could not eat.


----------

